# Aurora AFX Semi's



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

This is what I have. I have no illusion of granduer about getting all the different trailers, but I'd like to try to get all the cabs.

What am I missing??? Besides the Ryder Peterbilt


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Other Cabs*

Aside from the Ryder Peterbilt, you're missing both Shell Peterbilts:
Yel/Red/White
Whi/Yel/Red

And the Astros you need:
White/Yel/Red/Org
White/Org/Red/Blu
Red/Whi/Yel/Org
Blk/Whi/Org/Red


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Great collection there Plymouth. I have the two white Peterbilts and I love them!

I'm trying not to collect them too hard as I'll get so frustrated when I can't find or afford one or two at the end! :tongue:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

my fav is the green one:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I got to hand it to Aurora for the paint jobs on these trucks.. No simple masking jobs there!! I always liked the black/white/orange/red Astro... They were real sharp!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I really like the paint schemes myself, just can't stand it when they put a paper sticker or clear sticker on the doors or trailers...why, why, why??? But that's just me...RM


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice group there 71!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks. Anybody have any of the missing trucks available for trade???


----------

